# Man down.... send assistance!!!!!!



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok....apparently UPS got their sh!t together today... because when i got home i found this. 









My youngest daughter posing










Apparently it was these sneaky bastages that unleashed this fury on me.
ir13, 
silverfox67, str8edg, Don 
Fernando, SmokeyNL, jquirt, 
ahc4353, je3146

Then... when i thought it was safe to go outside.... my neighbor. told me that the mail man left a package for me at their house....ah crap..... Apparently Joey (ir13) decided to take care of EVERY SINGLE STICK on my MAW wish list.... Dirty bastage.
here is what i found in the package.









Guys.... I really am speechless. I don't know what I did to deserve this..... but I am trully humbled... and in awe. 

The folks here are the most generous, nicest people that I
could ever imagine.... And I consider all of you friends.

Thank you does not even convey my sincere gratitude.

Everyone please give these guys some Rg for me.

And remember.... maybe not today.... maybe not tomorrow.. but I will have my revenge.
-Jason


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratulations. This is well deserved and the jungle is a better place for your being here.:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Those sneaky bastages are, well, sneaky bastages! Well done and enjoy!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

your kidding me.....I'm speechless for you!!!!
Nice job guys:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am glad it got ther... I was getting worried 

Enjoy it sir, and that is one cute little one you got there!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rck70 said:


> your kidding me.....I'm speechless for you!!!!
> Nice job guys:tu:tu:tu:tu


I'm with you Russ !!! I said the same thing!! Great group effort guys!!! :tu:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Suhweeeeet hit on jdreyness! Mega Respect to the whole tag team!! :tu


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

damn...now that is insane


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad it finally came in. Don't worry though the distruction isnt over.

:hn:mn:hn:mn:hn

Enjoy


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that's a great hit!!!!!!

This place never stops amazing me!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Enjoy Jason! :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

The Jungle at its finest, great job all. :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

a deserving BOTL got what was coming to him... i feel like "nice hit" doesnt quite suit here, this is epic. congrats on the new addition to your family

stearns


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I told you it was going to hurt!! Awesome hit!! :tu :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Mother of Pearl!!!

How did I miss out on being a part of this action???

Nice Hit Guys!!!:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Sweet Mother of Pearl!!!
> 
> How did I miss out on being a part of this action???
> 
> Nice Hit Guys!!!:tu


What.. hitting me with one wasn't enough ???

Bloodthirsty bastage


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

As a recipient of a Vinotemp bomb from the newbie BABOTL's(Dwhitacre, Gamayrouge and weak_link). I know it will be put to good use. But I have some very bad news for you. Soon you will be looking for its twin!:r

Nice job to all involved!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> And remember.... maybe not today.... maybe not tomorrow.. but I will have my revenge.


Shut up and lick your wounds, Jason.  The awesome thing about these group bombing runs is there is no revenge. You are forced to just sit there and take it like a man. You are overmatched, out manned and overwhelmed. And that's not a bad thing.

The guys put the smackdown on you. I'm just glad your kid didn't get hurt in the commotion.

Enjoy, bro! And big ups to the bombers!


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally... 

Enjoy filling it up, Jason. Oh...I hear there's some help arriving for that too. :r

The bombing team did an excellent job! :tu:tu


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, great hit! That was a two-fer: vinotemp for dad & a box for the little one to play in--don't know who is more excited!:ss


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoa!!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice.. From what I can tell you can't be to careful around here.. Some Gorilla's are out to do some major damage to the SOTL/BOTL's with no remorse! Keep up the great bombing runs guys!

Shawn:tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

This makes all the "dead maaaan walking!" announcements in chat well worth it!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Holy crip what an amazing hit. All love from the BOTL's involved.



bobarian said:


> But I have some very bad news for you. Soon you will be looking for its twin!:r


This is why I have not bought one yet. Well that and the fact I cant stop blowing my budget on sticks instead. :ss I have a fealing it wont be big enough and I will be wanting a bigger one. Nobody take that out of context either.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

The black knight is down on his knees  You see, we weren't breaking your balls when we told you to be careful


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

that is amazing! great bomb for sure.:tu


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

The fine American term "Shock and awe" seems appropriate here.. :tu

I haven't really cared for all the bombing posts, it seems like something for the domestic market.. but all of a sudden someone told me that it was a bomb I sent them and I started reading these posts too.

I'm truly shocked by this community!

Great hit!
I'm not sure why you were the target, but I'm assuming you've earned to get hit like that!

/Pac


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> I have a fealing it wont be big enough and I will be wanting a bigger one.


I am always taking things out of context ... is he talking about his manhood?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been a little out of pocket off and on. WOW! You guys did good with this one. Awesome team and target!:tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

glad to see it landed, this was nice to so


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just thinking, we weren't very nice to JD, sending him a vino but nothing to put in it. Maybe we should take care of that too


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

was thinking the same don  maybe add some dutch stuff to it as well


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Yeah. JD, what is your shoesize?


----------

